
Catalan separatist leaders given lengthy prison sentences - znq
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/oct/14/catalan-separatist-leaders-given-lengthy-prison-sentences
======
ahbyb
Taking into account max sentence for sedition is 15 years and they got 12
years for sedition + misuse of public money and they'll probably only spend
half of that time in prison... seems like 'lengthy' is not the correct word.

~~~
beerandt
I'd say it's pretty lengthy for putting a choice on a ballot in a democracy.

~~~
rumanator
What they did has nothing to do with democracy or "putting a choice". They
tried to abuse their position to force their personal point of view on a whole
country.

~~~
beerandt
Holding a vote had nothing to do with democracy?

>They tried to abuse their position to force their personal point of view on a
whole country

They're politicians. That's sort of their job. If you don't like what they do,
vote them out.

~~~
rumanator
> Holding a vote had nothing to do with democracy?

A vote where radical activists invested in a specific outcome store ballot
boxes in their own homes? You got to be joking.

> They're politicians. That's sort of their job.

That's patently wrong, as they are now doing prison sentences for abusing
their position and by violating the laws they were supposed to comply with.

~~~
beerandt
You can't complain in one sentence about misuse of government resources, then
in the next complain that they kept ballots at home. I'm sure they would have
loved to keep the ballots in the proper government places, but soldiers with
guns tend to be persuasive. If you don't provide a legal method for political
dissent, don't be surprised when people choose an illegal one.

>now doing prison

This proves nothing but a government wanting to quash dissent.

